# Kodama edition Minikin v2



## Daniel (29/11/16)

WOA!

These guys are just killing it :



Pic rotated, edited, resized and fixed by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/11/16)

Pic is broken for me?

But yes they are most certainly killing my finances.


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Daniel said:


> WOA!
> 
> These guys are just killing it :


Pic broken.....


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

@Daniel you were trying to point to a pic in Instagram... always best to download it to your PC and then resize it to 800x600 and upload via the upload button on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Daniel said:


> WOA!
> 
> These guys are just killing it :
> 
> ...


Remarkable......


----------



## Daniel (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Daniel you were trying to point to a pic in Instagram... always best to download it to your PC and then resize it to 800x600 and upload via the upload button on the forum



Thanks oom @Rob Fisher , Embedding used to work but does not anymore it seems ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

